# Garmin Oregon 700 vs Etrex 35 vs Edge series - MTB only



## radhar (May 24, 2014)

Good morning,
at first sorry for my English as it is not my native.
I'm considering new GPS unit for my needs. 
I ride only MTB, no road bicycling at all. XC trails and some marathons, sometimes I compete but I'm a total amateur. 
Mainly I train, from time to time I just go to seek for new trails in my wooden area.
So I need fitness sensor such as HR monitor, speed and cadence sensor, no need for power meter and also need a good topological map.
So at first I bought Wahoo Elmnt, which is brilliant device. However it lacks of good map as for my needs, ie. when I'm offroad, I need to zoom out to see bigger perspective with details on it. With Wahoo Elemnt, when zoom out, I could not have such. I think it is perfect device for road use mainly. For me the map's lack of details (no topologic map) is an issue.
So I have returned it (waiting for the money back). 
Now I'm considering the following devices:
Garmin Edge 1000 or 820
Garmin Oregon 700 or Etrex 35.
From what I've read, I guess the Edge serie is still designed for road cyclist mainly. As I'm not such and will no be, I look forward to Oregon or Etrex models. Both can connect fitness sensors, can upload to Garmin Connect, they have topological maps, can also upload some others maps. 
Still don't know yet which would be better, bigger Oregon - heavier, bigger screen, I guess better to check the map or the Etrex, smaller and lighter, I guess nicer on stem. 
Both have the same bike mount which is not perfect as I read, but still I will mount them on my stem, not handlebar. 
For me perfect would be to have two profiles: one for training only so visual data from sensors: speed, cadence, distance, HR and second for travelling looking for new trails: some data from fitness + map on same screen. 
What do You think? I would be glad for any suggestions.
Regards.
Pawel


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FWIW - English tip - you want topoGRAPHICAL maps. Topology is a different thing.

Now, for what you want, keep in mind that ALL gps devices that have detailed topo maps will reduce the detail level as you zoom out. ALL of them. Even phones and tablets.

The bigger the screen, the larger the area that can be shown in higher detail without zooming, so a mapping model would help some in that regard.

I used an Oregon 450 on the bike for awhile. It worked reasonably well, but there were a few things I didn't like about it. For one, bumping the device often resulted in erroneous screen presses which occasionally messed things up. I don't like touchscreen devices on the bike for that reason. Also, rain and sweat messes with the functionality of the current capacitive touchscreens.

From what I understand, the handheld models don't use activity profiles in the same way as the fitness models. On my Oregon 450, there are a ton of preset ones and you can modify them a little to suit your uses. I cannot pick and choose data screens like maps and such like that on my Oregon. I also cannot adjust the number of screens for numerical data. I get one trip computer screen and I can pick what fields are displayed on it.

My Edge 520 gives me more control over that stuff. I can enable/disable just about any option for a particular activity profile. I can have multiple screens for numerical data from sensors and whatnot.

IMO, the Edge 1000 is just too big. It's even too big for my road biking uses. I like the size of the Edge 520. Its map functionality is pretty basic, but that's fine for me. If I want more navigational assistance, I am carrying a paper map. I use the GPS to help position myself on the paper map more quickly, and I'm able to get the big picture that way.


----------



## radhar (May 24, 2014)

Yes, You are right, topographical map  sorry for the mistake and thanks for the input. 
However I did not mention that with a Wahoo I could not move the map to check the terrain when zoom in, and comparing the OpenStreetMap for example for 1km scale was not the same as on Wahoo which map is based on OpenStreetMap. Maybe it has sth to do with what You have mentioned. Still that issue with a map was not only my concern. There is a group list on google Wahoo forum about it. Also please notice that When I was zooming out I obviously could see that there is room to show a little more. The Wahoo service team has explained it is difficult to programme it, so they could not confirm if they would make sth about it.
I get the idea about paper map, but I don't like it, don't want to carry it. In the past I was using google map on my phone with a success, howerer problems with gps connectivity, poor battery live, not good screen visuality and keeping phone in special waterproofed carry made my decision to seek for a bike computer.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Try finding an older Edge 810 from someone who has upgraded to an 820.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Learn to like and get comfortable with the paper map.

No digital mapping solution is going to be great at showing you max detail over max area. THAT is what maps excel at, and until someone makes a small, lightweight 3D virtual reality digital map projector with solid battery life, a paper map is going to be the best at that job. Not to mention, electronic devices all do one thing really well, and that's to fail when you need them most. If you need your electronic device for navigation, and you're not carrying something to back it up, you're asking for trouble.

The Wahoo folks are correct. It is challenging to program the appropriate level of detail into a digital map as you change the zoom level. Garmin gives you the ability to adjust the detail somewhat, but you still lose map detail as you zoom out. You have no choice about that. It HAS to be done that way, because there are hardware limitations. Even Google Maps does it on your PC.


----------



## radhar (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Harold.
I get what You mean. Yes, the idea to carry the paper map as a backup is very good. Still would like at least to have the digital map and move it when zoom in (as I could not within the Wahoo) as I had when using phone. 
What are Your thought about Etrex 35 Touch?
Here is thread about comparing this model to Edge 1000. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/edge-1000-mtb-users-960768-2.html
EDIT:
I must accent that the Wahoo service feedback is brilliant. I wish the Elemnt had better map, would not returned it.


----------



## radhar (May 24, 2014)

One question for You guys, I've read that speed sensor works with Etrex 35 Touch as a live sensor showing current speed, but its not to measure distance (where GPS signal is used).
Someone has tested it and when he roateted the wheel, the current speed was shown, but the distance wasn't recorded.
Is is true?


----------

